# launch online now



## Guest (Feb 21, 2002)

View webcast at www.ilslaunch.com


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2002)

Great launch! E*7 is on its way to orbit!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2002)

Darn! Missed the launch this morning. Glad everything went okay. I guess Charlie saved a bundle on insurance.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2002)

No, no Chris  

The satellite was insured for the actual launch up until vehicle separation. As of 8:11am (Spacecraft separation) Charlie is on his own if the satellite doesn't want to work.

Anyway, it was a pretty launch.

As of 8:33 am still awaiting spacecraft aquisition.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2002)

Satellite aquired at 8:47. Good stuff. Charlie later said that they have a lot of work ahead of them to get the satellite operational by April.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2002)

I left for work when they were still waiting to aquire the spacecraft. (What a great looking launch!)

The voice of the launch said that the satellite would be in a test orbit for 10 days and then would be moved to final orbit and ready for use about 45 days after the 10 day park in the test orbit. This according to my math is 55 Days. Which brings us to around April 18th for the bird to start loading. 

Scott


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2002)

grrrrr.....I just went to watch it, and got the message, "event is being archived, will be available later".


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2002)

Wow...That was kinda cool, my 2 boys loved it.  
Wonder if Dish will show another broadcast of it on channel 101 ?


----------

